# OOTD Nov. 5th



## Saints (Nov 5, 2006)

Noone does these OOTD's anymore? I got this top recently and was trying it on for the first time. What do you think?


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 5, 2006)

I like it! I love your jeans...


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 5, 2006)

it really look good with your eyes

and i also love the jeans


----------



## echanting (Nov 5, 2006)

I like it very nice!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 5, 2006)

i love the overall outfit.


----------



## lynnda (Nov 5, 2006)

Really great! Nice jeans!


----------



## mintesa (Nov 5, 2006)

i like it. ey your eyes look brown on the 1st picture


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice top! Definitely goes well with your eyes! LOVE the jeans!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 5, 2006)

very cute! love those jeans!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 5, 2006)

You look great Edda!


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 5, 2006)

nice outfit. i agree with everybody... love those jeans!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 5, 2006)

What a cute little booty you have, Edda!!



Lookin' good!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 5, 2006)

I love the designs on your back pockets! Cute!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks good to me!

I got another skirt , ...trying it with my blue top ...


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 5, 2006)

Paula honey you look sexy!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paula honey you look sexy! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice casual style!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks good to me!
I got another skirt , ...trying it with my blue top ...

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/pla4u/blk01.jpg

Very sexy!





Originally Posted by *Saints* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Noone does these OOTD's anymore? I got this top recently and was trying it on for the first time. What do you think? Cute! Jeans are awesome!


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Edda*, I think the top looks really good with the jeans.

*Paula*, I love the black skirt!!! You look great!!!


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Nov 6, 2006)

Work it Paula!

Edda, that colour is so pretty! And I agree with everyone - those jeans are HOT!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice Edda and Paula!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very sexy!





Cute! Jeans are awesome!

why thank you sweetie





Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Edda*, I think the top looks really good with the jeans.
*Paula*, I love the black skirt!!! You look great!!!









Originally Posted by *Scorpi Oh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Work it Paula!Edda, that colour is so pretty! And I agree with everyone - those jeans are HOT!


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 7, 2006)

i like the color of ur top.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like the color of ur top. thank you...so do I


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

I teemed up my pink loga top with my tan short skirt...


----------



## CzarnyElf (Dec 3, 2006)

*Saints*-I like Your outfit Your top looks great with Your skin tone.

*Paul*a-U have really nice legs I like the colors of Your tops because they also my colors





I decided to show a few of my favorite outfits(maybe more people will show something too because thread is dying:lol


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Saints*-I like Your outfit Your top looks great with Your skin tone.*Paul*a-U have really nice legs I like the colors of Your tops because they also my colors





I decided to show a few of my favorite outfits(maybe more people will show something too because thread is dying:lol

thank you dear,I love your outfits, I especaly tile the last on with the black top and jeans, you lokok really hot in that one, you must drive the boys wild.






this was taken a while back i LIKE THE WAY THIS DRESS FITS ME..


----------



## claire20a (Dec 3, 2006)

Edda, love the top and the jeans!

Paula, you look great in both photos, and I have to say you totally look like Jamie Lee Curtis!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

Ladies,

You both are looking good!


----------



## Saints (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Saints*-I like Your outfit Your top looks great with Your skin tone.*Paul*a-U have really nice legs I like the colors of Your tops because they also my colors





I decided to show a few of my favorite outfits(maybe more people will show something too because thread is dying:lol

Thanks, love all your outfits too, very nice


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:
Paula, you look great in both photos, and I have to say you totally look like Jamie Lee Curtis! I knew there was something familiar about your face Paula!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Scorpi Oh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I knew there was something familiar about your face Paula! HA HA ya know Lisa says the same thing giggle .


----------



## CzarnyElf (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks all





*Paula*-I was just thinking yesterday that U remind me of some acctres. Now I know which one





I found another outfit-I like it because is comfortable


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks all



*Paula*-I was just thinking yesterday that U remind me of some acctres. Now I know which one





I found another outfit-I like it because is comfortable





Love the bag and the shoess too!
I see you have a dog gota name for em?


----------



## CzarnyElf (Dec 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love the bag and the shoess too!
I see you have a dog gota name for em?

Thanks



His name is Baron-lab/chow mix.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

Baron is a nice looking dog too, a good axcesory to a lot of outfits ...


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

heres an outfit I like to wear somtimes...I think it helps me look thinner..


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres an outfit I like to wear somtimes...I think it helps me look thinner..
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...a4u/lep2fa.jpg

ooo lala!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

well I think I need a belt of somkind to go with it..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 5, 2006)

oh wow, i am so happy i stumbled upon this thread. Cause i love clothes and since my mom put a hold on my buying any more i can live vicariously through what other people wear lol


----------



## CzarnyElf (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres an outfit I like to wear somtimes...I think it helps me look thinner..
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...a4u/lep2fa.jpg

You don't need to look thinner because You are already thin




Interesting outfit,nice shoes


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You don't need to look thinner because You are already thin



Interesting outfit,nice shoes





Thanks dear



I like my shoes too.... still thik a belt of somekind...


----------

